# Diet recipes



## patience (Jan 26, 2010)

Fish and Crab Cake recipe
This is for 2 meals

Level 1 (multiply by your personal level this session)
Canned fish or crab meat* (see notes below) 6 oz Bread slices (break into small pieces) 1

Mayonnaise 1 Tbsp
Sea Food Seasoning 1 tsp
Sweet Relish 1 Tbsp
Spicy Brown Mustard 1/4 tsp
Egg, beaten 1 egg
Worcestershire sauce 1/4 tsp
*canned fish (Pick through the fish in a strainer - De-Bone, De-Skin, then rinse well under water, press dry in strainer over sink and after that weigh it. Most cans yield about 3/4 what the weight on the can says)
*If using mackerel reduce fish amount by 25%
* We actually like to use a mix of mackerel and salmon for our cakes
* crab makes a great substitute although expensive
Cook in muffin tins in a 350 degree oven for 15 to 25 minutes until done
Or make into patties and broil in oven

Suggest you serve them with

Spiced Coconut Sauce
This is for 2 meals Level 1(multiply by your personal level this session)

coriander 1/3 oz
oil ½ tsp
ginger minced ½ Tbsp
lemon grass chopped ½ stalk
red chilies chopped ½ small
garlic minced ¼ clove
coconut cream ¾ Tbsp
rice vinegar ½ Tbsp
soft brown sugar ¼ tsp
Place all ingredients except coconut cream and coriander in food processor and blend. Stir in coconut cream. Microwave on high till boils. Allow to sit 1 minute stir well. Cook in microwave again until boiling again. Stir in coriander well and serve. Goes great with Salmon, Tuna and fish cakes.

Now, hope you all like this.
Cheers!!!


----------

